

Ask HN: Any new HN Meetups globaly?  Please update Google Doc... - iamelgringo
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en_US#gid=0

======
iamelgringo
BTW, we take an "Open Source" approach to the Hackers & Founders brand. If
you're interested in starting an H&F chapter, feel free...

We have three rules: 1) Don't be an ass hole 2) Do the right thing for your
people 3) Really try hard not to mess it up.

Aside from that, get people together, talk about hacking, startups, geek out,
find speakers if you wish, meet friends, etc... At H&F Silicon Valley, we
generally just hang out in bars and talk. It's amazingly powerful.

I found a bar that wasn't too busy, and I set up a Meetup page, that would
remind me to host the event at the same venue every month. It handled all the
RSVP crap and reminder emails for me. If you're worried about paying the
subscription price for the meetup page, ping me. I can probably cover the cost
for you. I'm way behind on emails, so it'll take me a while to get back to
you, but I'll hook it up.

If you startup an H&F chapter, or HN meetup, one of the best ways to find
other like minded people is to try and get your event on the front page of HN
:) Or, submit your meetups to: <http://startupdigest.com/> The boys at Startup
Digest _really_ like Hackers & Founders events, and often promote them. They
grok us.

Their email list of startup events reaches 300,000 startup minded people
globally each week in over 90 cities.

------
RuadhanMc
Doesn't exist yet -- but I'd love to start a HN meetup in Umea, Sweden. I've
added details to the spreadsheet. Ping me if you're interested.

------
tcarnell
I would be interesting in starting something in Madrid, Spain. If anybody else
is interested, let me know...

------
xd
Looking to start a meetup in Manchester, UK. If anyone else is interested:
irc.freenode.net #manchesterhn

------
AlecSchueler
I know there's a lot of Irish folk here, and I'm sure meetups have happened in
Dublin before, but would anyone be interested in getting something going
(again)? Belfast is always an idea as well.

~~~
PeterMcCanney
Yep I'd be on for that. Dublin would be preferable. get in touch via mccanney
[at] gmail dot com

------
oceanician
Is anyone else interested in a meetup in Manchester, UK ?

~~~
xd
Hi, I'm very interested and opened up #manchesterhn on irc.freenode.net to get
things going.

~~~
kingofspain
At the risk of making of +1 post, I'm interested in this too. I'll try and
jump in IRC later if I get time.

~~~
oceanician
Great I make that 3 of us. Errm tweet me? <http://twitter.com/oceanician> and
we'll get a meetup sorted in the next couple of weeks. Letssss do this :)

------
crdoconnor
Is there anybody here from Singapore?

------
phatbyte
Anyone from Lisbon ?

